# Sunday 6/6 8am - Le Case, Le Line St.



## Trev (Jun 4, 2010)

This is a Case ride. If you have no intentions on coming to Case, because it is hard to spell, too far from Manchester for you, it will make you un-kewl, you think it is only a place for stunts, or perhaps your only allowed to ride @ Nass, please stop reading here.

Line Street -> Summit -> backside downhill & uphill back to Summit -> find our way to the bridge via some miles -> uphill -> downhill..  etc...   

We take off at 8am.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2010)

Rain or shine?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2010)

Would love too see what Case has to offer but the predicted weather on Sunday morning doesn't look too good. Perhaps some other time...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Would love too see what Case has to offer but the predicted weather on Sunday morning doesn't look too good. Perhaps some other time...



Same here.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Trev said:


> Line Street -> Summit -> backside downhill & uphill back to Summit -> find our way to the bridge via some miles -> uphill -> downhill..  etc...
> 
> We take off at 8am.



what happened to long way to stunt trail > hit a few rollers > back to red trail > ladder drops > blue trail > uber fun DH > cross the metal bridge and hope no one dies in the process > up the wicked climb to find the other DH > get lost > ???


----------



## Trev (Jun 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> what happened to long way to stunt trail > hit a few rollers > back to red trail > ladder drops > blue trail > uber fun DH > cross the metal bridge and hope no one dies in the process > up the wicked climb to find the other DH > get lost > ???



Sounds fine with me.. as I just wanna ride !! whoo hoo


----------



## Trev (Jun 5, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Would love too see what Case has to offer but the predicted weather on Sunday morning doesn't look too good. Perhaps some other time...[/QryUOTE]
> 
> 
> Woody, in ALL SERIOUSNESS (no sarcasm here - seriously), You can ride Case in a fucking downpour. Nobody gets mad at you...   lol....  it stays very dry.
> ...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Trev is right for the most part, Case does drain really well. As long as it's not pouring rain in the morning I will be there. May ride even if it is poring.


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be there with a different posse. Think we're starting at Birch Mtn Rd. around 8:30. Timmay, give me a buzz and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul said:


> I'll be there with a different posse. Think we're starting at Birch Mtn Rd. around 8:30. Timmay, give me a buzz and maybe we can meet up.



you riding with the Family, or have you replaced us with a cooler group?

You mentioned a while ago that you might be picking up a used FS bike. Did you?


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you riding with the Family, or have you replaced us with a cooler group?
> 
> You mentioned a while ago that you might be picking up a used FS bike. Did you?



The Fam IS a cooler group. But this is a neighbor, a former neighbor, and some other do0ds.

No FS yet.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul said:


> The Fam IS a cooler group. But this is a neighbor, a former neighbor, and some other do0ds.
> 
> No FS yet.



On their own they are much cooler than us, but when your with them you bring the cool average WAY down. 

I will give you a call in the morning


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2010)

Eff him and his new friends.....


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 5, 2010)

Might be in on this ride as long as I can drag my ass out of bed in the morning and Mother Nature doesn't motivate me to head right back under the covers. Regardless, if you don't see me at 8'ish don't wait up!


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Eff him and his new friends.....



Eff you too you crusty old bastid


----------



## Trev (Jun 5, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Might be in on this ride as long as I can drag my ass out of bed in the morning and Mother Nature doesn't motivate me to head right back under the covers. Regardless, if you don't see me at 8'ish don't wait up!




Roger that..  some new guys showing up as well.. so we have a solid 5-6 to start..  plus you..  and perhaps others...


----------



## Trev (Jun 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Eff him and his new friends.....




He pays for those friends anyhow...  /shrug


----------



## mondeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Might be there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul said:


> Eff you too you crusty old bastid



Paul, looks like my ride is filling up quick with a bunch of losers. Can I ride with your group?


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Paul, looks like my ride is filling up quick with a bunch of losers. Can I ride with your group?



of course


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like we should miss the rain this morning.

See you there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

On my way


----------



## mondeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Out. Coming down with some sort of cold.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> On their own they are much cooler than us, but when your with them you bring the cool average WAY down.
> 
> I will give you a call in the morning



His new friends didn't seem cooler than us.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> His new friends didn't seem cooler than us.


I was talking about his family in that post. His ladies are way cooler than you!


----------



## Trev (Jun 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> His new friends didn't seem cooler than us.




They did however, come across with more sex appeal then some of our 'other' riders...


----------

